# Umsetzer Profibus auf Ethernet



## lbuenger (24 Oktober 2005)

hallo forum,

wer kennt einen umsetzer von profibus auf ethernet, der zuverlässig funktioniert? ich habe an der sps keinen platz mehr für einen ethernet-cp und muss diese lösung nehmen.

vielen dank im voraus
lutz


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2005)

Hau mich nicht, aber im Notfall mußt du eine zweite S7-CPU mit Ethernet zum Umsetzen nehmen, oder eine VIPA


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2005)

was spricht gegen den ibh-link?

siehe banner oben links...


----------



## lbuenger (24 Oktober 2005)

die diskussion über den ibh-link in diesem forum hat mich verunsichert. sollten die unzuverlässigkeiten, die dort beschrieben wurden, mittlerweile ausgeräumt sein, wäre es eine alternative.


----------



## Lazarus™ (24 Oktober 2005)

Also, ich habe die Diskussion um das IBH-Link so verstanden, das die Probleme als nicht mehr existent gelten. Also ich würde nun eben mit IBH einen Deal machen. 6 Wochen einen als Testmuster. Wenn gut, dann kaufen, wenn nicht zurück. Weil generell sind die Dinger echt ne gute Idee. Wäre nur schön, wenn es eine RJ45 Buchse, statt dem festen Kabel geben würde und auch der Sub-D durchgeschliffen wäre (Für Huckepack)

Ein Versuch macht kluch ;-)    
Ich zumindest werde, sobald ich das aktuelle Projekt beendet habe mal den neuen IBH-Link ordern und testen,glaube schon, das die Dinger inzwischen besser(gut) sind...


----------



## lbuenger (25 Oktober 2005)

danke für den hinweis, lazarus

werde es auch versuchen. wir können bei gelegenheit dann unsere erfahrungen ins forum stellen.

gruß aus berlin von
lutz


----------



## lbuenger (25 Oktober 2005)

hallo ralle,

ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem ibh-link um dein lösungsvorschlag herumkomme. trotzdem vielen dank.

gruß aus berlin von lutz


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2005)

lbuenger schrieb:
			
		

> die diskussion über den ibh-link in diesem forum hat mich verunsichert. sollten die unzuverlässigkeiten, die dort beschrieben wurden, mittlerweile ausgeräumt sein, wäre es eine alternative.



Hallo,

wenn Sie die Temperaturprobleme meinen, ja die sind 
seit längerem ausgeräumt.

Als Alternative zum ibh-link (Hilscher-Hardware + ibhnet) gibt es
den ACCON-NetLink (Hilscher-Hardware + ACCON-S7-Net).

Welche Siemens-Software und Geräte aktuell unterstützt werden
habe ich vorhin hier geschrieben:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5280

Eine Bestellung des ACCON-NetLink zum Test ist jederzeit 
möglich, Sie erhalten dann ein erweitertes Rückgaberecht 
innerhalb 14 Tage (Standardfrist, kann aber auch ein längerer 
Zeitraum vereinbart werden).



			
				Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> ... Weil generell sind die Dinger echt ne gute Idee. Wäre nur schön, wenn es eine RJ45 Buchse, statt dem festen Kabel geben würde und auch der Sub-D durchgeschliffen wäre (Für Huckepack) ...



Gibt es ab Mitte November, zwar etwas größer, aber dafür weniger
warm, mit RJ45-Buchse, mit aktivem Kabel mit PG-Buchse, mit mehr
gleichzeitigen Verbindungen ... :

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink-pro.htm

Auch den NetLink-PRO können Sie zum Testen bestellen, dauert 
aber am Anfang etwas, da wir einige Vorbestellung haben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Herr Bäurle,



> Gibt es ab Mitte November, zwar etwas größer, aber dafür weniger
> warm, mit RJ45-Buchse, mit aktivem Kabel mit PG-Buchse, mit mehr
> gleichzeitigen Verbindungen ... :



Klingt verlockend  8) 
Ende November etwa habe ich dann eventuell auch wieder Zeit und checke das...   Was heisst aktives Kabel ????


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 Oktober 2005)

Nochmal ich...

Herr Bäurle, hat sich erledigt. Habe Ihre Internetseite besucht. Fragen sind geklärt   

Sieht gut aus, werde es sicher Ende November mal testen, zumal sie verlängerte Rückgabe zusagen, das klingt sehr fair und gibt einem das Gefühl, das Sie überzeugt sind von dem Produkt... 

@Gast/Anonym:  Wenn man das Produkt also testen kann, es besser/stabiler sein soll, wozu wetterst du ???  Testen geht = Ok, geht nicht = Zurück...  Da kann also maximal der Herr Bäurle bei Rücksendung verlieren, ich als Kunde bin in jedem Fall auf der sicheren Seite... Und: Wenn du kritisierst, wieso anonym ???

Ist es nicht so, das dieses Forum uns hier gemeinsam stärken soll ???  Anonym meckern und damit Unsicherheiten erzeugen geht doch am Ziel vorbei. Konstruktiv sollte das hier schon bleiben...  Ich selbst gehöre ja zu den Leuten, die sagen: Wo nicht Siemens draufsteht, das taugt auch nix, lasse mich aber auch gerne von anderen dingen überzeugen  :twisted:


----------

